# Twin Detection Using AI



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Have you ever seen another face that looks so much like your own that you think you could be taken for twins? See if Microsoft's new Twins Or Not site agrees with you.
> 
> Like the previous How Old Do I Look site that launched at Build and became a runaway success, the new site was created to showcase Microsoft's Machine learning. Both sites work invite the user to upload photos and use the Face API in Project Oxford to look for salient facial features.


More


----------

